# Molting Question



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I have done a bunch of reading but am trying to better understand my bird's molting patterns. I have had Lemon Drop for almost 6 months (wow, that long already!) She started molting for the first time while I had her in December. Her molt lasted quite a while, until sometime in January. She had a few molt-free weeks and now she is clearly molting again. She does lose a noticeable amount of feathers but not so much that she is miserable with bald spots or anything. I have noticed that she started bathing sometime during her last molt and has continued to bathe fairly regularly in her water dish (or my water glass, as you saw in my most recent pictures!).

I am wondering if I should be concerned that she is molting again? She seems happy enough and not uncomfortable or even overly tired. I don't think anything else has changed in her life. I am fairly stressed, but that is not unusual, as I have been in transition since I got her.

I didn't change her diet by offering any egg food last time because she was not molting fast and seemed fairly unaffected by her molt. Should I be offering her some cooked egg to eat? 

Thanks for any wisdom you can share!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

What diet is she on? My budgies used to be continuously molting. I believe this was due to a vitamin A deficiency. Vitamin A is not found in seed. Once I converted my birds to pellets they stopped their constant molting and are much healthier now.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have the same issue with one of my birds, she was molting late November and is now again. She is really down in the dumps so I took her to the vet Monday to make sure there was nothing else going on but everything checked out ok. She eats seed and pellets and veggies but during her molt I give her vitamins in her water along with fresh hard boiled egg a couple times a week. Her favorite veggies are kale, shredded carrot and romaine lettuce, I chop up the kale and romaine pretty small and add the carrot and also mix in some cooked quinoa. Vitamins in the water can be a breeding ground for bacteria so if you do that make sure that the water is changed a couple times a day, I do that and then just put plain water for overnight.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for your responses, Cody and iHeartPieds!

She is on a diet of as much pellets (Roudy Bush crumbles) as she wants, a teaspoon or so of Goldenfeast seed mix and occasional fresh veggies. I know I could be better about the veggies. She never eats all her seed mix, mainly picking out her favorites, although she does eat more than one kind of seed. She gets a small amount of millet, about a fingernail sized piece, every few days when I work with her. Should I still be adding in vitamins?

Goldenwing and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as she is eating her pellets I don't think you need to add the vitamins. I did it because my birds appetite was down and she was not eating as much as usual during her awful molt and I thought it might give her a boost.


----------

